# A good knife for a young friend, deployed by the National Guard



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I haven't done much prepping in quite a while other then keep adding little by little to the can stocks.
But I helped a fine young fellow from work prep, of a sorts. He's in the National Guard and has just been 
activated and deployed to the sand box. He mentioned a while back that they don't issue knives 
to anyone but infantry anymore and he was looking for a cheap one to take with him.
He is in an artillery unit. Before he left work for the last time I presented him with this Gerber Strongarm, 
the all black fine edge model. He was both surprised and happy, to say the least.

I really like Gerber blades and this one fit my meager budget. I just couldn't be settled with the idea of him 
going over to ******* land with a chincmetal sticker. The blade is plenty thick and strong. I like the feel of 
the rubber over mold grip, the spiked pommel that also doubles a lanyard tie-in. Of particular delight to him
was the MOLLE-compatible sheath that will mount in multiple ways.

The more I think about it, the more I like it too and may have to hunt for another for myself. 
I actually ordered it through Home Depot but alas, they do not carry it anymore. 
I think this would be a fine knife for anyone in the field for whatever reason.

If you've a mind to, please say an occasional prayer for young Connor, and that he returns home safely. 
God knows who and where he is and what he needs.

https://www.gerbergear.com/Knives/Fixed/StrongArm-Fixed-Blade-Black-FE_31-002882


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You got it @Boss Dog


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Boss Dog*, prayers sent.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A fixed blade in a combat zone is essential. It will see a lot of duty as an all around field knife, and hopefully none at all as a close in weapon.

An essential part of my morning prayer concerns the safety of all our men and women serving our country, at home and around the world. 
Every morning, without fail.

Field Artillery - King Of Battle.
Good luck, young man.
As it was said in the famous speech in Patton, "When your grandchildren ask you what you did in the war, you won't have to tell them you shoveled shit in Louisiana".


----------

